

Running NodeJS on AWS 101 - leostera
http://leostera.com/post/37312167630/running-nodejs-on-aws

======
leostera
Hi there guys I've made a basic introduction to running NodeJS on AWS that
expects you to already have some AWS knowledge for the AWS Chile Group.

I'm giving a little talk about this next Wed. and feedback about it would be
really appreciated, thanks!

